# Refugee from D*TV



## doc_j (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello to everyone. I am a new DISH subscriber having left D*TV after 8 years of being a customer. Lousy customer service and lazy installers finally did me in.

About a month ago I began trying to switch to HD. I stress the word "trying" because I live on the north side of a forested mountain, so shooting at satellites for TV and Internet involves periodic removal of mature, forest trees. My first D*TV installer showed me which trees had to be cut down to receive the 110 and 119 satellites. After taking these down, the next installer told me I still couldn't get the 119 because it was at 20 degrees. I tried to politely tell him that it is at 27.5 degrees at my location, but he told me that he "has been in the business for two years" and that I should mind my old business.

Fortunately, I was able to get a DISH installer the next day. He was creative and undertook a unique, non-standard installation approach. My 110/119 dish sits 10 feet up on a tree in the backyard, while the 61.5 dish is on top of the house. It took him over 4 hours to do the install and that was aided by the fact that all my TV's were already served by an existing multi-switch!

Now that I have been a DISH subscriber for a few days, I am sorry I didn't change sooner. I realize from reading this forum that every complex receiver is prone to faults, but the ViP622 and theDVR625 have several features unavailable on the R15 I was using, including a true 30-second skip and PiP.

Sorry this post is so long; in the future I promise I'll be brief.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Welcome to Dish. I escaped Cox cable last week and have been very happy with Dish and the 622, no problems at all with it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

He mounted the Dish on a tree?!?!!!? That is truly impressive that he would go to that measure but I sure hope it's a great big sturdy tree so it doesn't move around in the wind!!

Welcome to E*!!


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

doc_j said:


> he told me that he "has been in the business for two years" and that I should mind my old business.


Yea I had this trouble but not with the installer but the Sales person for directv in my area...

When I went into inquire how much it costed per month for tv. Cause I was moving and diden't really want cable. So I went to Dish first and the sales person was really nice and told me whenever you get moved in just give me a call and we will be very happy to get you going the next day (rain or shine)....

Oh boy!! directv they were rude from the start. Asked me what plan I was thinking about going with. I told them the plan with the most channels. I let them know I will think about it. They told me "Oh OK"... Then he started back to the desk and then pulled out the appointment book and asked when is a good time for them to come out and install the dish.. I told him "Never" and then left.... So I went back to Dish and made the appointment and that is what i have now and liked it since I got it...


----------



## doc_j (Dec 25, 2005)

The installer, indeed, was very committed to doing the job. I would guess that the installers are independent contractors who get to charge E* by the complexity of the job. As he sized up the situation and realized that he couldn't get 110/119 from the top of the house he kept muttering "I really want this job!" In addition to the "strange" dish-mounting situation he was also going to get paid for connecting a 622, a 625, a standard receiver and a pair of multi-switches.

He installed the "tree-mounted dish" on a huge twin-trunked tree (each trunk is about 15" and the tree probably is easily 40-50' tall). To do it he borrowed my 14' ladder, put it against the tree, and had his helper hold it while he mounted a board I gave him on the tree. Once the dish was installed and the signal verified he had to run an aerial line about 30-40' to the house. Now that's commitment!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

doc_j said:


> He installed the "tree-mounted dish" on a huge twin-trunked tree (each trunk is about 15" and the tree probably is easily 40-50' tall). To do it he borrowed my 14' ladder, put it against the tree, and had his helper hold it while he mounted a board I gave him on the tree. Once the dish was installed and the signal verified he had to run an aerial line about 30-40' to the house. Now that's commitment!!


Post a picture.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Post a picture.


I second that!


----------



## doc_j (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's a picture of my DISH in the woods!


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

wow! that is sooooooo kewl...i would have never really thought about doing that.. but it would really work for my parents home outside nashville!


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

That does look cool... but as others have mentioned, wind and growing trees may be a problem from time-to-time. But it sure looks sturdier than mounting on a steel pole. Let us know how it holds up over the summer.


----------



## goldieloxx (Jul 16, 2006)

IMO DISH customer service is much worse than Directv. Let us know if you're still happy 6 months from now.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

I have to say I have been with DISH for now 9 months and have no complaints.. customer service has been good.. much better than Time Warner (who took over from Adelphia out here). I still have TWC for internet and phone...but have to say DISH is better... they keep trying to get me back, but I had the pixels everywhere with their "digital cable".

DISH has been responsive and quite fair in pricing.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

In my opinion, Dish customer service is way below Directv. We all use the National numbers, so the difference should be with the local installation companies.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I've heard others mention that a tree mount is a bad idea because trees have a tendency to grow and the dish would have to be readjusted periodically.

I would be interested to know how many times (if any) this dish has to be realigned.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would buy a new house.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

at the worst I'd think he'd just have to mount a new boards and screw it back in, without having to really re-aim. The big thing I'd worry about is split trees like that tend to continue to grow away from each other as they get taller.

The other thing is split trees like that can get fully split in the right kind of storm, which just happened to me, oddly enough. But hey, if it's working now, go with it.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

goldieloxx said:


> IMO DISH customer service is much worse than Directv. Let us know if you're still happy 6 months from now.


Six months later and I am still happy with E*.

-Funk


----------

